# What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like? 2.0



## BoneheadNW

I just got to thinking: I have a picture in my mind of what some of you look like (excuse the language, I just finished off the Xmas wine).  I was wondering if some or all of you do the same.  Why don't we share what we perceive other members to look like?  I'll start.
While I have never seem him, I picture Mith to be about 5 foot, 10 inches tall with shoulder length hair and a goatee.  :mullet:  
Bonehead


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Pictures are worth a thousand words.
Bonehead


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				Kubota King said:
			
		

> I actually had the honor to meet junkman. He is old & grey but actually not that overweight just the typical gut. He has a grey bear. So who has the gutts to post a real pic of themselves?



I do.................


----------



## JimR

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				Kubota King said:
			
		

> I actually had the honor to meet junkman. He is old & grey but actually not that overweight just the typical gut. He has a grey bear. So who has the gutts to post a real pic of themselves?



This picture was back in 2002 when I weighed 195. I'm now down to 175. Halloween of this year after a few brewskies.


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

I'll go next.  This pic was taken of me and my boys after the 4th of July parade.  My youngest was convinced the tones (alarm) was going to go off and he doesn't like loud sounds.
Bonehead


----------



## johnday

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

I've got a photo of Mith's little brother Ernie. As you guys can tell, he gets into monkeyshines as does Jim!! Ernie tells me they are twins, and the only way you tell them apart is that Jim has blonde hair and not quite as good looking!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				Kubota King said:
			
		

> I actually had the honor to meet junkman. He is old & grey but actually not that overweight just the typical gut. He has a grey bear. So who has the gutts to post a real pic of themselves?



I have the guts, but I think you'll look at the Granddaughter more than me. She is what makes my day.
She's almost 2 now, I'll try to post a newer pic later.


----------



## DaveNay

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				Kubota King said:
			
		

> He has a grey bear. So who has the gutts to post a real pic of themselves?



This is a picture of some troll who was roofing my house Labor Day weekend.

The second one is from an annual formal event we go to every winter.  My wife is on my right, and that is a family friend on my left.


----------



## OkeeDon

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Harrumph. Wilford Bromley, indeed. Well, he usually plays a friendly sort, but I don't think it's quite a match. Here's the light of my life, Miss Betsy, during our recent weekend trip to Mt. Dora. I made waffles for breakfast. The mess on the green plate is the first waffle before I remembered to spray the waffle maker with Pam. And, there's one of me, with my ubiquitous 2-liter bottle of Diet Pepsi.

By the way, this picture was just a couple of weeks ago (Dec 11). Betcha none of you were eating outside in shorts in the morning sunshine...


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

OK, this will likely destroy your monitors, or at least shatter your images of me, but here are me and the lovely Mrs_B


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Dave-
I found the picture.  Here is my old roomate with his son.  While he is shorter and stockier than you, I'm sure you see the resemblance.
Bone


----------



## ddrane2115

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Well I feel left out, so I will butt in. Never really considered what others looked like.

That is a 12 week old tiger cub I have there.  Next time we see him in a couple of months, he will be too big to do that with.


----------



## AndyM

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				bczoom said:
			
		

> There's a pic of me on the big forum. From there, you can also see what many others look like (Pineridge, AndyM, Nixon, Frank...)


 

Here's that picture. There are several Forums Forums members pictured below... (guess which ones)


----------



## thcri RIP

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

One of these is not me. The other is a friend from TBN that doesn't visit TBN any more. Have talked to him a few times on the phone though


murph


----------



## Mith

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Ok, found a picture, I am usually behind the camera, and I'm not showing you a picute of me trying to dress up posh for weddings and stuff

It is a picute of a picture so sorry about the quality.

It was taken a few days after I git hit in the nose so it is looking a bit shiney, my neighbour caught me mowing the lawn


----------



## buckle97

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

This picture was taken of me as I was rebuilding my dog pen (my wife calls it a dog palace) after Katrina destroyed it. The tree behind me on my left is what Katrina blew over onto the dog palace, my progress in rebuilding is behind me on my right. This was late September and my new dog mansion is complete. I guess I should post completed photos sometime.

Lawrence


----------



## DaveNay

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> That is EXACTLY what I thought too.



Murph as Kelsey Grammar


----------



## dzalphakilo

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

"Santa" at Pet Smart a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

This thread has been a hoot!! Some of the pics were close to the ones in my minds eye. Bob...I have to say that I actually pegged you for about 5'10", pushing 200# with a little fur on each side to keep the ears warm. Sort of a slightly taller Danny Davito.

This is a pic of a friend from another internet community with his family along with me and my wife. We met at for dinner on our way to TN.






Here I am with one of the kids on my HEAVY grade tractor up on my little slice of heaven.


----------



## johnday

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

OK, I worked up the courage. It's not often I'm captured on film. Jan says it does things to the camera I can't mention.
1st one is, from left to right, RonJHall, Luis Sanchez [WOOLYBLUE], and ofcourse myself.
2nd one, [the camera could only hack one photo of me], is DocHeb, to left of Ron.

A good lookin' crew in all respects!!


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

OK, so how about the rest of you?  Step up and take your medicine.  If we can do it, so can you.
Here is a picture of me, Mrs. Bonehead, and my youngest.  This was taken by my oldest son a couple of months ago in the desert east of Las Vegas.
Bonehead


----------



## dzalphakilo

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> OK, so how about the rest of you? Step up and take your medicine. If we can do it, so can you.
> Here is a picture of me, Mrs. Bonehead, and my youngest. This was taken by my oldest son a couple of months ago in the desert east of Las Vegas.
> Bonehead


 
Where at?

My wife and father perhaps a little futher east of where your picture was taken! (my favorite hiking area).


----------



## Dargo

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Okay, I was following you guys if you were there in the last month or so...


----------



## Dargo

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

And if you think I got there by hiking or by yak, no way.  My guide kept telling me "not funny, get your damn feet of the pedals!"


----------



## Archdean

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

I don't have a clue!! But it's fine with me whatever it is!!

While not yesterday it is very little different Today!! More grey perhaps!!


----------



## dzalphakilo

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Earlier this year.

Didn't hike to where that picture was, actually drove.

From the pic here, you can see the "road" in the lower right hand corner in the picture.  Took a while to drive, and some spots didn't want to look over the edge 

Isn't RedRocker a member here?  Sure he's driven that road.


----------



## Dargo

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

You guys know the area well.  Quick now, what is famous about this spot pictured?  Most all helicopter pilots know it well.  Anybody know?  It's the place the (in)famous Pam and Tommy video was shot!


----------



## bczoom

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

I heard this may be Durwood (and possibly the reason for the patch if his aim was off on approach).


----------



## JimR

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

You guys want to see a nice shot of the canyon and a few nutty college students? (my daughter (R) and her roommate) I went out there after I took this picture. Talk about a view. You would not want to be out there if you were afraid of heights.


----------



## JimR

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Nice shot.
> 
> Grand Canyon?



Yup, Grand Canyon for sure. I hope to get back down there again sometime soon. I walked about 8 miles of the rim in 100 degree heat. Not bad as it is so dry. My wife wouldn't even get close to that outcropping. Not to mention walking out to it. Not for the light hearted. Here's a shot looking east from that same spot.


----------



## Av8r3400

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Not to to frighten the children, but, this is me. My graduation party last spring. (Finally graduated at 34 y.o.  ) 
If I could find a yellow shirt with a black stripe, I'd be a shoe-in for Charlie Brown (with a beard).


----------



## Doc

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Same pic that I had in pics of your boat thread, but I wanted to mention, I just noticed the camera stamped date on that pic is way off.  The pic was taken in July of 2004.  We had broken down contacted our boat repair guy.  We knew what we needed to get back running (a new throtle cable), had that ordered and contacted my brother for a tow to the nearest ramp.  Other brother was brining the boat trailer.  We had a couple hours to wait so we started tipping a few brews.  about an hour and a half later here comes patrol, checking on us.  They surprised us and saw the brews.  Never gave us a hard time though.  We had it out of the water around 5 that day, and back in the water at noon the next day.  Hardly any down time.  It's nice when a plan comes together!

.


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Ok, being the last night of Hannukah, for those of us of the Jewish persuasion, I had to post a couple of pics of my kids with their new presents.  Can you tell what they want to be when they grow up?
Proud Bonehead


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

In case you were wondering.........top is this year in Canada........I don't shave up there........it's not like I'm going out on the town (even if there was a town to go to !)  Bottom is Nancy & I & the kids returning from a deep sea fishing trip in the gulf off  Ft Myers beach, Fl.  It was really foggy that day........Last one is back at the dock........ the one on the far left is the mother inlaw.............


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Hey Bob...How long have you been a nascar fan?


----------



## Kubota King

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

This was a working day which is why I am so dirty here.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Dargo sent this to me, he said it is WW, and she turned away because she is shy, and it is a current photo.


----------



## Dargo

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Oh alright then, I'll keep my eyes closed the whole time.



This is pre-cosmetic surgery...


----------



## Doc

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Who do you think this is:


.


----------



## California

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				working woman said:
			
		

> ok guys I really did try to put a photo on here


After working through various Gotchas attempting to post photos, I listed what does work.

Link

But that assumes the popup box appears. If not, that's another Gotcha. 

If that's it and you find the solution, please post it!


----------



## Dargo

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

As luck would have it, I happened to find a picture of Working Woman when she was babysitting my sisters.  This will end the mystery of what she looked like; at  least back in the 70's.  I don't have any more recent picture.


----------



## Dargo

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

I just noticed something in a picture I have.  This last summer I had a meeting with some of my people and snapped a quick picture.  Does the guy on the far right look like someone on this board?


----------



## OkeeDon

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Well, first of all, whoever he is, he's darned good looking. Of course, that applies to almost anyone with a well-trimmed beard and glasses. But, it couldn't be my twin; too skinny. I take two different diuretics to keep my weight down and avoid fluid buildups from congestive heart failure, but the other meds and my lack of exercise have combined to slowly push my weight up to 230, all in my belly. For comparison, Bob S and I are the same height, 5' 11-1/2".

Here, I'm moving some stuff out of the cabin we sold last October.  I can still get pretty dirty...


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

You guys were so hard up for a pic of Working Woman, I had to act.  Through my connections at the NSA, I had them use their satellite to zoom in on her at work.  You can thank me later.
Bonehead


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

This from a man who proudly posted this picture of himself!  We love ya John!  You would fit right in here in the northwest!
Bonehead


----------



## AndyM

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				Kubota King said:
			
		

> So who has the gutts to post a real pic of themselves?


 
Bimp! 

Let's see if we can get this thread going again. There's plenty more members here now who can post their photos.

It took me a while to find a picture, but here's one of me at work doing whatever it is I do all day...


----------



## REDDOGTWO

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Here is my picture.


----------



## AndyM

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> Here is my picture.
> View attachment 4872


 
That picture kind of reminds me of the cover of Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard's Pancho and Lefty album...


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

On top of a mountain. I seem to have that desire to always see the top and the view from the top. Guess that goes with my forum name.


----------



## DaveNay

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> Here is my picture.
> View attachment 4872


That's a picture of Popcorn Sutton, isn't it?


----------



## Ice Queen

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Ice Queen will try to post a piccy for you.  I am one of the three 'Dorset Heavy Haulage Groopies', picture and title by one of our crowd, taken in the 'Playpen' at the Great Dorset Steam Fair beside a Thornycroft Antar!


----------



## BigAl RIP

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

"Bogus" Bob S. looks like this :


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

I thought I would bring this thread back as there are many members whose appearance is a mystery.

This is what I think Gatorboy looks like:




Bonehead


----------



## HGM

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Just found this one...


----------



## BigAl RIP

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Big Al


----------



## thcri RIP

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> Good idea BH.
> I'll award 10 reputation points for every member that posts a pic of themselves.
> And I'll encourage others to give your a point or two.
> 
> An easy way to bump up your rep points.




Ok, I accept reputation points.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Does the picture have to be current?


----------



## mbsieg

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Damn wife kicked me outa the car again????


----------



## Eric L

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Here's Jen (Jen's Jeep) and myself, top of the Stratosphere in Vegas.


----------



## Hutchman

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Here's me and my boy recently.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

How about before and after?


----------



## Mith

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Rep points!


----------



## AndyM

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> ....Oh yea, Andy, it has to be after I offered the points, not the pics posted before the offer.


 
I don't like having my picture taken, and now I have to post a second picture of myself?  One's not enough?


----------



## elsmitro

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Let's see if this works.


----------



## Dargo

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



			
				Kubota King said:
			
		

> if Jim can take a pic of himself...why cant WW??



Got ya covered.  Here she is:


----------



## Pigtails

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Well, I guess, it's time!! I am who I am as the saying goes..


----------



## kensfarm

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Can you tell what place I come in at.. my fiance's object of affection! 

I spent hours shaving this old girl down.. and gave her a good scrubbing!


----------



## bczoom

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

OK, boys & girls.

Not my best pic but since I went out of my way to wear my FF T-shirt    , here you go. 

I kind of liked this lobster... So I kissed it, then ate it. 

We bought 10# lobsters and had an "all you can eat lobster-fest".    There were 10 adults and 5 kids.  We couldn't finish 3 lobsters.


----------



## Ice Queen

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Well I could do with some reputation points (what for???) so I will now post the picture of the grey haired old lady helping to split a wheel at a rally.  Honestly I don't feel that old!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Since I'm usually the one BEHIND the camera, I don't have too many of me. 
This one will work, just put a little gray in the beard and a WHOLE BUNCH of gray in the hair.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Here is me. I hope I get some good points for this.


----------



## Bobcat

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Sometimes I feel stuck in a hole surrounded by bullshit and jackasses. But maybe I can get a few points out of it.


----------



## Bobcat

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Of course there are good days, too.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

I was a step behind you Big Dog, my apologies..
k....
again....
















in various stages over the last 2-3 years..
are these acceptable?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Ok here I am.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Heres a picture of me and the wife 13 years ago.


----------



## Tractors4u

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Here I am in Baghdad, February 2007.


----------



## jbrumberg

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Since a lot of you are posting pictures of yourself I guess I will embarrass myself and add one of me doing something I do year round despite the weather  . I am now 30 pounds lighter than I was in this picture.  Jay


----------



## Gatorboy

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



Snowcat Operations said:


> Ok here I am.



Remember the picture that was taken right after that, you know the one I jumped into the shot?


----------



## DaveNay

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



Gatorboy said:


> Remember the picture that was taken right after that, you know the one I jumped into the shot?



That was such a nice Easter Basket you two were sharing!


----------



## Gatorboy

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

That was one wild day!   Lobster kissin' behind the bushes and crazy Doc getting that wicked sunburn up on the roof.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

This looks like as good a place as any to jump in and show you guys my mug shot so you can put a face to all those smarta$$ one-liners I tend to give.

taken 3 1/2 yrs ago


----------



## Gatorboy

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



BoneheadNW said:


> Hey GB, is that a giant zit on your lip?



That would be a stogie.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*


----------



## Bobcat

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*



Deadly Sushi said:


> where is this illusive photo???



I found a picture of BigA and the Mrs at their Panama hideaway.


----------



## cowgirl

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

rep points please.  me and my boyfriend in WI last may.


----------



## Dargo

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Okay, rep points from me and, if I may say so, you two make a great looking couple.


----------



## Trakternut

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Here I am as of last summer. My neighbor shot this of me while I was play...........uhhh........*WORKING*...yeah, that's it!  Working in the alley behind our garages.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

That photo is just a TAD small.  



> rep points please. me and my boyfriend in WI last may.


 
hey he looks a little like the 5th Doctor from Doctor Who!


----------



## rback33

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

OK, so I will throw in a pic of me with the better half for those that have not seen my pic in another thread....This was last fall at a party some friends through.... She was in a happy place... I would have been happier had I not been 4 weeks post op from shoulder surgery.. hence the black strap of the sling...


----------



## Bulldog1401

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Big Dog shown here at the annual "kill and prepare your own Bar-B-Q meal event.


----------



## American Woman

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*





Ok.....here we are on our front porch with the kids Thanksgiving in 06


----------



## American Woman

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*




Here's my face


----------



## sports850

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Might as well join in , this is me and the little dude at a wiggles concert , must be getting old when the only live band I've seen in the last year is the wiggles , twice ....


----------



## urednecku

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Ok, I don't know how I got talked into this, I hope I don't break any monitors with this ugly mug. But the sugar-lump on my lap mabe will make up for it. It's about the best picture I got. This was taken the day I got my new Kubota, & I think my baby was proud as I was.


----------



## RedRocker

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

That would be me on the left.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

See?
The stinker does look like I did at 6..


----------



## American Woman

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Everyone says my daughter (32) looks like me, but I think she is a doll. She's so much prettier than me


----------



## bczoom

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

OK, since you wasted an hour of your life to find a pic of me, I may as well go ahead and post a real pic.

Here's a pic of me and Mrs. Zoom.  Now you'll recognize us if/when we get together on our next trip to your area.  

_Sorry about the squinting but the sun was right in our eyes._


----------



## Doc

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Like Erik said, bczoom has a new job and is working on behind a VPN and cannot reach FF from there.  Bummer.  

Bulldog1401 sent me these pics to post for him.  He had troubles getting them posted so I'm giving it a shot.


----------



## howierd3866

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*


----------



## Erik

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

OK, I've been bullied into showing a pic...
It's from the day we poured the basement.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Okay I guess it's my time to finally post one. This is me and my best friend.


----------



## jpr62902

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

TC, sorry man, but the da Browns can eat my shorts (as can the "Stealers").  Who Dey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpr62902

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Last bar association meeting .....


----------



## Durwood RIP

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Ok, i'll be the first to admit i haven't aged well.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

OK, I trimmed ALL the comments out of the original thread.  I also removed duplicates (Murph and PG - no mas!) Instead of 35 pages.  Here are 6 pages.

The original thread is still here: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=1682


----------



## Kei




----------



## Gerard

Here's an older photo of us. How old I'll never tell.


----------



## Galvatron

Here's Trakternut and rback33 on a recent catch up....Great Picture Guy's...


----------



## BamsBBQ

alright...somebody requested that i post a pic so everybody could see the man behind the BBQ...so here goes..lol

the first pic will make up for my ugly mug..it has Mrs Bam in it...

the second one she insisted on taking "our" picture together even though i hadnt had my first cup of coffee yet

the third is my dog Peaches and myself


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> Peaches is so cute!!!!!!
> Where's her little pink dress? lol


 
that dog has more clothes than i do...its a good thing Mrs Bam makes most of them..lol


----------



## Durwood RIP

Ok, here is the real me.


----------



## Doc

funny Dur !!!!

I never have posted a pic of myself because ....well just because.  Net Cooking Talk now has a traveling apron that we are sending around to all members who want to sign it and take their picture wearing it.  Then we'll auction it off, hoping someone will pay enough for it to cover shipping.
Anyway I posted a real pic of myself and Abby.

I'll share the pics here too.
We were cooking corn on the cob and steaks on the houseboat anchored close to Hockingport Ohio.  Meal pic will follow.

(if anyone wants an apron they cost $14 including shipping.  Use any of my paypal buttons and put a note in the comments section that it is for an apron.  Then PM me the address you want it sent to.)


----------



## muleman RIP

This is me and the macaws around Christmas last year.


----------



## bczoom

OK, here's a current pic.  Don't I resemble Doc?











.


----------



## BamsBBQ

i didnt take the pic of course but here i am in my new NCT apron..  this apron is pretty darn good, i am a big guy and there is plenty of room in it


----------



## JEV

Me, doing what I do best.






and in the NCT apron.


----------



## SShepherd

This is me, drinkin with some german friends on Tokyo, 2006




thats a 3L stein


----------



## fogtender

Here I was this last weekend at the Cabin with Mt. McKinley as a back drop... Waiting for my new "Bear Rug" to stop by.... it didn't...


----------



## RedRocker

fogtender said:


> Here I was this last weekend at the Cabin with Mt. McKinley as a back drop... Waiting for my new "Bear Rug" to stop by.... it didn't...



Damn Foggy, I think we might be brothers.


----------



## kitty

ME


----------



## kitty

riley and I xmas 08


----------



## joec

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

Here you go my wife and I in our kitchen a few months ago when Buzz for NCT came by for a visit.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM7lYfMaqyg"]YouTube- Dawn&JoeC[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

*Re: What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?*

View attachment 43333

Scary ain't it?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmmm....


guess ill post a shot of myself


























WHAT?!


----------



## muleman RIP

Sir, do you need assistance? I have a few photos of you I could post!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

(backs away)
...no thats ok...


----------



## SShepherd

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hmmm....
> 
> 
> guess ill post a shot of myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?!


 

rotfl..............he's got wood


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SShepherd said:


> rotfl..............he's got wood


 
you are such a child


----------



## Lithium

First three photos- that was a good day for picture takin..lol... they are about 2 yrs old.

The 4th photo is a few months ago with my 3 yr old nephew Jaydon


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats right, boys. shes MINE


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Rusty, you got a cute looking honey there. Take good care of her.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh i will, TC, i will. who else is gonna put up with ol rusty?


----------



## SShepherd

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you are such a child


 




nonono, I'm a teenager


i'm so sure.....whatever


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## benspawpaw

here i am outside jack daniels welcome center


----------



## Trakternut

I notice in Lithium's photos, the older ones had no glasses, the last one did.  Since she got the glasses, she sees better.  Is she still with you?


----------



## Doc

Good pics!  Well, all except for Rusty's.  Heck, I missed Kitty's pics and Lobo's pics until tonight.  Guess we need to bump this thread more often.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lith, you're a doll!.. and Bens, nice to see a face to go with the name.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

ok every one has done it so even some other post's have pics i have one from when i was in iraq welding holes in utility poles so explosives couldn't be placed in them another one of a baby reindeer we found along the road have a few others i took while the kids played with it at the house will save them for another post. and one of last years jeep outing has me the wife and youngest boy the older boy took the photo.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Trakternut said:


> I notice in Lithium's photos, the older ones had no glasses, the last one did. Since she got the glasses, she sees better. Is she still with you?


  hell yeah


Doc said:


> Good pics! Well, all except for Rusty's. Heck, I missed Kitty's pics and Lobo's pics until tonight. Guess we need to bump this thread more often.


----------



## SShepherd

baby reindeer??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok so i guess i will post one that is actually me.


----------



## JEV

Good thing you're already married...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nope! she hasnt married into this yet. and oddly enough she still wants to......................


----------



## pirate_girl

Me n Gretch.. at communications central, the computer room.
Oh wait.. is this a repost?


----------



## Lithium

JEV said:


> Good thing you're already married...


 


He is the one draggin his feet....3 years in aug. and he still hasnt popped the question...


----------



## Galvatron

I look just as i sound.....a Twat


----------



## SShepherd

Galvatron said:


> I look just as i sound.....a Twat


 

hmm, yer hairy and make squishy sounds?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SShepherd said:


> hmm, yer hairy and make squishy sounds?


 
that aint right


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok well as it occurs to me this is in fact a semi-serious thread, i will post an actual pic of me. keep in mind, i dont photo well, and i have no idea why my face came out so red 

and the second one is with my dear poochy, Kahlua


----------



## Cowboy

Second pic in the last post is priceless Rusty .  . Allthough I,d be carefull looking into your friends eyes , damn near hypnotized me .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i know, i came out of the paralyzation just last night


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty why do you hang out with us old farts...your young and should be taking life by the balls.

Serious..... go have fun whilst you can.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hangin out here keeps my ass outta trouble 

plus: yalls are good folks. its much nicer to sit here and chat with a couple brews as opposed to goin out and spending 50 bucks for dinner and drinks........... (or just drinks  )


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hangin out here keeps my ass outta trouble
> 
> plus: yalls are good folks. its much nicer to sit here and chat with a couple brews as opposed to goin out and spending 50 bucks for dinner and drinks........... (or just drinks  )



Ever thought of back packing and seeing the world??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i can see the world just as easy by torning on the National Geographic channel 

seriously tho i would like to go touring, but nto till im older. right now i need to put away what money i can for neccesities


----------



## Galvatron

Just save for 2 plane tickets to the UK for you and your good Lady and the rest is on me....honest you would be treated as a friend should be.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well i appriciate that, bro, but i do not fly... never again


----------



## Galvatron

In that case you best start rowing hahahaha see you in 10 months


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

at elast  one day i will get over there to see ya, my friend. one day


----------



## Galvatron

No rush...i will need a few decades to stock up on your drinking habits


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

now thats funny


----------



## Trakternut

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well i appriciate that, bro, but i do not fly... never again



This was, I presume, a TSA ruling against foul odors on airplanes?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this was, i presume, tnuts being a smartass?


----------



## Trakternut

You  presume correctly!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## pirate_girl

Bump for Tsaw.. not sure if this is what you're looking for.


----------



## muleman RIP

Bump for a new member. i would post a pic but my last one was too revealing.


----------



## Melensdad

Just to revive this thread:


----------



## muleman RIP

Melensdad said:


> Just to revive this thread:


That pink toy just kills me!


----------



## FrancSevin

This ain't me but I'm told it is who I look like today






This is me a few years ago in my first roadster.


----------



## pirate_girl

What Franc? you mean you don't look like Jimmy Stewart?
sigh... LOL

PS- I forgot all about that pic of me in Amsterdam.. good memories there with my Steven


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Fery nice gun you have there!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> What Franc? you mean you don't look like Jimmy Stewart?
> sigh... LOL
> 
> PS- I forgot all about that pic of me in Amsterdam.. good memories there with my Steven


 

I couldn't find a picture of Jimmy looking crabby


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I couldn't find a picture of Jimmy looking crabby



I couldn't either..
Here's one.. he looks kinda like he's thinking deep on something..
(chopped it down.. he was on the set with Hitchcock)


----------



## 300 H and H

4 years ago I brought my grandfather's tractor to our farm. A cousin of mine snapped these of me using the crank to start it on a semi trailer. It was damn hot that day!

Trying to find a better one of me....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Doc

Bob, is that you?  

You sure look YOUNG and you have on a Tshirt not a Hawaiian shirt.  Have you changed your ways or what?


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc said:


> Bob, is that you?
> 
> You sure look YOUNG and you have on a Tshirt not a Hawaiian shirt.  Have you changed your ways or what?


That is the stand in guy he hired so folks don't ransack his place while he is on vacation. He just goes out and fires a couple rounds every now and then.


----------



## luvs

i've posted a few pix on here, tho here's a few since i dunno where those would be. im'ma pix junkie, so here's several.
-my Mom & me, Mother's Day 2011
-dec./2011
-me & my niece, 2/12
-june/2008


----------



## Danang Sailor

This thread is supposed to be what WE "think" other members look like, so ... here is how I picture PG!


----------



## luvs

it got changed in 1 of the 1st posts. dunno if it was sarcasm or not.

here's how i envision muleman when no one is nearby to see the realllll him. (j/k, mule) & his totebag, tho.


----------



## muleman RIP

You are lucky I am real busy. I will get a "proper" pic up shortly!


----------



## luvs

uh-ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## muleman RIP

Danang Sailor said:


> This thread is supposed to be what WE "think" other members look like, so ... here is how I picture PG!


After a careful analysis and some solidworks modeling of the various curvature aspects of your subject versus PG I conclude that the frames are very similar. However further analysis of lofted surfaces reveals a greater mass in the anterior areas of PG. The posterior areas are very similar and would require an in depth inspection to concur the initial findings.


----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> After a careful analysis and some solidworks modeling of the various curvature aspects of your subject versus PG I conclude that the frames are very similar. However further analysis of lofted surfaces reveals a greater mass in the anterior areas of PG. The posterior areas are very similar and would require an in depth inspection to concur the initial findings.



After careful consideration of your response I find myself compelled to agree.  Therefore, in the interests of establishing
scientific veracity, I hereby offer my services as an unbiased and impartial investigator in order to conduct the hands-on
and in-depth examination that will be needed to complete the comparative analysis.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Don't you just hate it when an image goes away?  Here's the one that "fell out" of my previous post:


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> After careful consideration of your response I find myself compelled to agree.  Therefore, in the interests of establishing
> scientific veracity, I hereby offer my services as an unbiased and impartial investigator in order to conduct the hands-on
> and in-depth examination that will be needed to complete the comparative analysis.



Put this face 
v



ontop of this..



or this...



Then use yer imagination...


----------



## muleman RIP

Crap! You have to lace them puppies? A re- analysis will be required.


----------



## pirate_girl

Aubs, I love all of your pix, but out of all of those, I'd say I like 2008 the best.. cause that's how you looked when I first came to know yinz..


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Put this face
> v
> 
> View attachment 61410
> 
> ontop of this..
> 
> View attachment 61411
> 
> or this...
> 
> View attachment 61412
> 
> Then use yer imagination...



We had, tentatively and always subject to correction upon receipt of additional data, concluded that, regarding the
anterior region, you were definitely foremost.  However, there is still the matter of the posterior area, for which we have
wholly insufficient data to make a definitive determination.  Thus, our quest for additional data either confirming or
refuting our hypothesis, without which we will be unable to successfully conclude our study.  ...


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Aubs, I love all of your pix, but out of all of those, I'd say I like 2008 the best.. cause that's how you looked when I first came to know yinz..


 
yeah, that was me as i was then. luv ya 'an at~


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> yeah, that was me as i was then. luv ya 'an at~


Luv ya more, 'n at..


----------



## squerly

Danang Sailor said:


> We had, tentatively and always subject to correction upon receipt of additional data, concluded that, regarding the
> anterior region, you were definitely foremost. However, there is still the matter of the posterior area, for which we have
> wholly insufficient data to make a definitive determination. Thus, our quest for additional data either confirming or
> refuting our hypothesis, without which we will be unable to successfully conclude our study.  ...


Pretty complex formula there bud... why don't you just ask her to turn around?


----------



## Danang Sailor

squerly said:


> Pretty complex formula there bud... why don't you just ask her to turn around?



But ... but ... but ... that completely invalidates the Scientific Method.  Not to mention that it takes away the hands-on
experience!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

here's one we snapped on the way home after a weekend of camping me the big guy minime the little guy and macarther the dog  standing next to a beaver lodge


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

PG what you are putting bad thaughts in to my head and luvs i too also like the 2008 look


----------



## luvs

thanx, dds.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Danang Sailor said:


> But ... but ... but ... that completely invalidates the Scientific Method.  Not to mention that it takes away the hands-on
> experience!



Search for the beach photo.  It's buried in here somewhere.  By the way PG, that's still my favorite.

Luvs, if anybody cares, I like 2008 best too.


----------



## pirate_girl

squerly said:


> Pretty complex formula there bud... why don't you just ask her to turn around?


Turn around?
Okay..


----------



## TJE

Proof positive.


----------



## TJE

Out with my sister to see the musical "assassins." Her husband is the music director.


----------



## pirate_girl

Very nice Tom.
And might I say, you are quite striking in a suit (and tie yowwwww!)


----------



## luvs

& thank u, too, easttexfrank. i have another old pic i should post.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tom, I just thought of who it was you remind me of-- Andrew Bacevich!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

luvs said:


> & thank u, too, easttexfrank. i have another old pic i should post.


 send us more the dec 2011 is kind of provacative with that look you had on your face so keep us entertained


----------



## luvs

i'll see easttexfrank.
here's an old, old one. from my early 20's. 2004, 2005. just a pic i like.


----------



## Danang Sailor

luvs said:


> i'll see easttexfrank.
> here's an old, old one. from my early 20's. 2004, 2005. just a pic i like.



Nice pic!   (Is that a bionic cat?!?)


----------



## luvs

Danang Sailor said:


> Nice pic!  (Is that a bionic cat?!?)


thanx; yep. charlotte was not bionic. 
she's since passed, tho i'm now compelled to post sharlie-girl bionic babbit.


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> thanx; yep. charlotte was not bionic.
> she's since passed, tho i'm now compelled to post sharlie-girl bionic babbit.


 
i put 1 pic on; how tig & the eyeshadow appeared is beyond me. my


----------



## muleman RIP

Bump, since we have gotten some new members. We need one of Luvs in her boots anyway.


----------



## luvs

muley, i have many boots- would u mean my Christmas boots i've not yet gotten~


----------



## muleman RIP

I was thinking your wellies in the snow!


----------



## luvs

black glossy 'er grey- i'll get a pic if we get this snow i hear of.


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> black glossy 'er grey- i'll get a pic if we get this snow i hear of.


 
these would be the new boots i speak of~

http://littlesshoes.com/Products.asp?pid=2474


----------



## Angelface

A good looking bunch here..  Anywhos thought I would try so myself.. Hopefully the pic isn't to big, I tried and re-sized it.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Angelface said:


> A good looking bunch here..  Anywhos thought I would try so myself.. Hopefully the pic isn't to big, I tried and re-sized it.




Your screen name is indeed well chosen!!


----------



## luvs

wow. u look younger than me! i get carded here & there, & i'm nearing 32. ppl think i'm a h.s. student. that's great, if u model. not so much if u look to buy a few adult beverages~


----------



## Angelface

Danang Sailor said:


> Your screen name is indeed well chosen!!


 
Hah I beg to differ but thank you.. I actually got that name from my grandfather when I visited him when I was little. He used to always call me "lil angelface".. He died not to long ago, so it's one of the many memories I have of him. Tho I think he was going blind! 

luvs, I totally know that feeling. I am 24 and I'm always told I look 12.  It does make it very hard to buy things. Even the people in the line behind me are like Huh? 

Oh by the way, I think my lil one wants to be seen as well as she kept eyeing my cam.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i have to agree with the baby hope that dosn't make me a dirty old man


----------



## luvs

she's so cute a baby!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i like kids but 18 years is a long time and i want to retire and fix up the house some day so i have to throw in the towl some day


----------



## Angelface

Lol thanks. She really is.


----------



## Av8r3400

dds said:


> i have to agree with the baby hope that dosn't make me a dirty old man




Yes, it does.  But you've got company there....  

Welcome, Angelface.


----------



## Angelface

Av8r3400 said:


> Yes, it does. But you've got company there....
> 
> Welcome, Angelface.


 
Thank you.


----------



## muleman RIP

I look better in a suit! But not as cute as you and the baby!


----------



## Angelface

muleman said:


> I look better in a suit! But not as cute as you and the baby!


LOL That's okay I don't think I would want to try it on... it looks kinda umm dangerous.. I don't do bees.. lol but thanks


----------



## pirate_girl

aww.. sweet pics Angel!
You and the babes are darling


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> aww.. sweet pics Angel!
> You and the babes are darling


 
Thank you.


----------



## Dargo

Was beard time for a month or so.  Found me a helicopter in Dominican Republic.  I said I didn't have my license, so they still let me fly as long as I had a co-pilot.  But, look, I'm getting gray in my beard!


----------

